# Breeders in Michigan



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
not sure if this belongs here. We recently lost of female german shepherd a week ago. It has been a long week, however with her gone I've also realized it will be time for a new puppy down the road. I live in Michigan and am looking for a reputable breeder. I prefer the ddr/working lines. Out dogs are companion dogs and while they get the CCG we don't do competitions or anything else. I'm looking to not spend an arm and a leg but also know I get what I pay for. I would prefer to stay around 1000.00 to 1200 if possible. Any suggestions or anyone know of any great breeders that do not charge an arm and a leg for a companion dog? Thank you for any help.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah -I don't really believe you get what you pay for. I paid 20 dollars for an amazing shelter dog- I have also paid 1500 and she was worth every penny, You can get great dogs from rescue. In Michigan Spartanville has DDR/Czech dogs. I don't know the price


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have not personally had any experience but have heard good things about Wild haus Kennels in Michigan. You might check them out. 

www.wild*hauskennels*.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've met several Wildhaus dogs and liked all of them. I would definitely contact Chris and Tim.

(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

We are absolutely in love with our Wildhaus pup!! She is EXACTLY what I was hoping for. Chris is amazing at assessing your situation and placing the right puppies in the right homes. It's a bit more than you're hoping to spend, but I personally feel it's well worth it!


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone looks like I may have to look into them. The hardest part of the money would be convincing my husband


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

A good dog is worth the money, just like feeding it good food. You pay for it in heartache and medical bills if you don't get a dog from a quality breeder. I have seen the prices around and wildhaus prices are not outrageous or even on the high end. For me, it would be worth waiting and saving enough to get a quality dog, rather than buying what I can afford today. But that is just me...I don't mind delaying gratification to make sure I get what I really want...not what I can afford today. There is a long list of items I have done this with, and haven't regretted any of my choices. Newest one is the snowblower...and after the winter we just had, I'm glad I got a monster one


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. What part of the state are you located? To be honest, a few hundred over your initial price point should not matter, save while you research and before you know it, you'll have more than the cost of a pup saved up! Visit a few breeders and see what they are breeding(generations of the program is always a bonus). There are clubs that have dogs from local MI breeders training, you can see what may be of interest to you by watching training...most are on the East side, not much at all on the West.
When it comes to longevity, temperament and work abililty, a few hundred over your initial price should not be a deal breaker....especially if the dog will be a companion for over a decade.
I have a Wildhaus dog(he is my heart dog), train with many of them, also I train with dogs from other breeders, different lines. 
Wildhaus has set the bar high IMO when it comes to producing great working companions. 
I'm raising a Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in Michigan pup right now and having a blast with him...he is only 15 weeks, and I wish he'd stay a pup for much longer, so cute and fun. Neither breeders in my post breed very often, so there is usually a list of people waiting for the right match for them, but that should not be a deterrent, as the breeders do match pups correctly, and it isn't a 'first come first served' type basis, but who the pup would best be placed with.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm in Grand Rapids. I don't mind spending a few hundred more for the pup and companion I want. It's the substantial amount over what I want to spend that is difficult for us. I remember this being such a hard process with Jersey too. We looked forever it seemed Lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sending a PM


----------



## PuppyLove7 (Mar 31, 2013)

This type of post must be kept to PM's. Thank you Admin.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

You are lucky to be in Michigan and have Wildhaus close.
Contact Chris, you´ll be happy you did it.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

lcordova said:


> You are lucky to be in Michigan and have Wildhaus close.
> Contact Chris, you´ll be happy you did it.



I'm thinking in a few years this is exactly what we will do. I've contacted her before and I'm gonna need to start saving for one of her pups now lol. Scout is just 9 months and we figure we will wait until he is about 2 or 3 and then get a female.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

If you are looking for more of the show line type, myself and my friend both got pups this year from Stonehill Kennels, different litters. They are reasonably priced and we are both very pleased with the pups and their service after the sale.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

dz0qp5 said:


> If you are looking for more of the show line type, myself and my friend both got pups this year from Stonehill Kennels, different litters. They are reasonably priced and we are both very pleased with the pups and their service after the sale.


HI there, 
I have always had working lines so I am very accustomed to their drive. Love the show lines too, but for some reason I love the challenge of the working lines lol. I will definitely keep that them in mind though and look into them. I'may really up for any german shepherd just always go with the working lines.


----------

